# LOW COST-HIGH RETURN



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

that time of year again - if you never hunt your V - get a hunting license - join DU - Quail & Pheasant 4 ever - buy a duck stamp - they are a work of ART - ? do this - because V's are gundogs - these groups provide and protect the ground our pups put their paws on ! how simple is THAT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

last year on I70 get pulled over for doing 97mph in Ks - Rabbit is wining I told you to slow down - PIKE in the back seat is wining this is not a bird field - **** I had it on cruise control - the state trooper asks for license proof of insurance and title - I hand him my nonresident hunting license that I just got at cabelas in Ks city - he just laughs and tells me 2 slow down - I love states that love hunters !!!!!!


----------

